# Self taught, gimme some advice



## Grizzz (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been playing guitar for a 1/2 to 2 years self taught, im fairly skilled for the amount i play,
got a good understanding of the guitar. the problem is i never learned how to read tab's so if i learn a song its gotta be all by ear. I feel i got serious potential and i enjoy playing alot so from someone who has alot of experience what's the next step


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Know much theory?


----------



## Jaybo (Jun 3, 2010)

Learning by ear is better than learning by tabs! That said - tabs can make learning a song quick and easy. They're pretty easy to read once you get the concept down. There's a few explanations online. Try finding tabs for a song you already know how to play, or one with a riff you know. That should get the tab concept down pretty good. Also learning some basic theory will really help. You don't have to get too crazy with it - but know the notes (A, A#, B, C, C# etc.). Then you can see when you're playing a "G" chord for example, what note is "G", then where else to play the G at.

What kind of music do you play/ want to play? Do you know open chords/barre chords? 

Also, it's important to have your foot up on a monitor or ottoman while playing, with your guitar pointing phalically from your crotch. Then unbutton your shirt about 3/4 of the way, and get a fan blowing on you. That is the ultimate guitar power pose.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You'd save so much time and effort if you took a few lessons from a good teacher. It's also faster, more personalized, and better for your technique than internet advice.

Books like The Guitar Cookbook by Jesse Gress, The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer, Hal Leonard Guitar Method Music Theory by Tom Kolb, and maybe an additional scale book would help. 

A teacher would help you with any questions you have about the book content, provide relevant exercises, drills, scales, ear training, chord recognition etc.

There are websites of generic and song specific backing tracks too, like http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/bts/Jamtracks.htm and others which can help you put your playing into perspective and context.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If you feel up to it:


http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Music-Theory-For-Dummies.productCd-0764578383.html

or

http://guitar.about.com/od/tabchordslyrics/ss/read_guitar_tab.htm


----------



## Grizzz (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the links and info, u guys are really helpfull here


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Where would you like to be as a musician in a year? in 5 years? eventually? Playing around the campfire? In a band? Composing?



Mooh said:


> You'd save so much time and effort if you took a few lessons from a good teacher.


Ditto.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

There is so much stuff out there now compared to when I was starting out. for example there are tons of lessons & tutorials on youtube ( such as those by maplebaby in this forum).
Get tempo slowing, pitch altering, looping software such as amazing slow downer.(!Slow down and transcribe with Roni Music software - slow down the speed of music without changing the pitch)
Just google for all the guitar theory you could ever want.


----------



## Grizzz (Jun 14, 2010)

lol tabs were way easier to learn than i was making it out to be i already got them down.


----------



## Grizzz (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd really like to have a career in music, its something enjoyable which would make working less of a chore. That being said is that reasonable? cause i'd hate to be working some shit job cause nothing worked out.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

always practice with a metronome,or another recording or backing track,so that you are used to playing in time,all the time.

playing out of time or phrasing badly is much,much worse then hitting a wrong note.

try to hone your technique to play as clean as possible,playing 64th notes wont mean much if its a muddy mess.play slow and clean,and gradually speed it up.

learn different chord inversions as much as possible,to add variety to your rythm playing. learn all arpeggios in every position on the neck. same with scales. try to understand how different scale/arpeggio shapes relate to different keys. this way you can play,for instance an A minor scale shape starting at the 5th string 12th fret,youll be able to use that shape for a whole bunch of other scales over different chords.it will help unlock the neck. that sounds like alot to do,and its not an overnight thing at all,so dont worry about the time it takes,it will come.

i have lead guitarists syndrome but i work alot on my rhythm playing as well. being a great lead guitarist is fine,but being a great rhythm guitarist is exponentionally(sp?) valuable. it will insure you a place pretty much anywhere,as well as much more respect from other musicians.

its a cliche,but it is for a reason,focus on melody. i always try to "sing" when im playing,as if i had something to say. playing fast is fine,but if your just running through scales all the time it gets old,for you and the listener. 

listen to other instruments,and come up with different intervals,rather then following the obvious patterns for scales / arpeggios. the possibilities are endless,go nuts. sometimes weird or stupid looking ideas come out sounding really cool.

i dont read,but id advise you to learn if you have the time. any extra knowledge you have can only help. same for lessons,as Mooh said,it can make things go alot faster and help you skip over certain mistakes.just be open minded. the more you are open to anything,the more creative and interesting things you might learn.

listen,listen,listen.particularly to your vibrato,and bends.careful to not over/underbend,and that your vibrato,whether slow or fast,is smooth.

record yourself and listen,improve what sounds weaker,repeat X......well,its been 16 years,and i still do it,lol.

play in front of people every chance you get. there is a big difference between bedroom chops and stage chops.

im sure you started playing guitar because you have fun doing it,and it fulfills you in some way,so dont forget that,the days when it isnt going so well.

i hope all that helped in some way 

Bobby


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you would like to have a career in music (as opposed to being a "star" - which is what many people mean when they say they want to have a career in music) you need to know your instrument intimately. Bobby gives good advice. Know your theory, know how to read both TAB and standard notation and know all of your scales and chord inversions up and down the neck. Be familiar with the essentials of different musical styles and _learn to play well with others_ - in every sense of the word. If you can do all that, you will always be able to find work as a musician.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Grizz: You should really forget about the tabs and learn to read music. Tabs leave out so much of the real important stuff. Here is an excellent course that teaches you not only to play well but teaches you to read music as well.

Instructional DVD Programs by Legacy Learning Systems | Bringing Personal Dreams Within Reach - Guitar Lessons on DVD, Learn Guitar at Home


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

well be prepared to do a LOT of work on top of working a full time job. . . .the money you need to invest in good gear, recording, travelling to gigs, and everything else is horridly expensive. it would be good to have a "legitimate" profession in case the music thing doesn't work out (and there's a high chance it won't TBH), it would also help you get the money you need to pay for things much quicker (a tradesman would earn more than a sales clerk for example) so that you're not wasting time trying to get money to finish things


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

Oh,and get ready to hear alot of people telling you to get a "real job". and if you dont,when you tell people your a musician,haveng them ask,"ok,but what do you do for a job?".

im half joking because a couple of posters have done this,and ive heard these alot myself,lol. but it is rough relying solely on music.i dropped out of school at 15 to concentrate on music and ive defenitely paid for it,financially.ive never done anything else. i also teach,but aside from a period where it took off a bit ive had to get used to being poor pretty much.

so yeah,i dont want to be a downer,but im trying to show the other angle here. you dont HAVE to get a "real" job.but you better have a steel determination and an ability to live very frugally if its all your gonna do.unless you do get a big break and make a whole lot of money.in which case,can i borrow some? 

it reminds me of a quote by Fripp where he said something to the effect of " one has to decide early on if one is going to be in the music buisness or in the buisness of making music". 

if your going to devote your entire life to making music. it better be because you love music above all else. if its for money,women,glory,etc....yeah,you might as well get another job.

and by the way,im not trying to say the people who do other jobs arent "real" musicians or something,not at all. im just saying it is possible to do only that,but you better be good,and you better be ready to work hard and go through very lean times,thats all.

Bobby


----------

